# Do You Ever Relocated To The Country For Prepping?



## That Prepper Guy

I am currently and active working towards this step of moving away from the cities for the time being when this crisis continues.

I don't want to exclude anyone BUT I don't believe in urban survival. This is simply because it's laughably silly to have everything prepared while being surrounded by masses who are anything BUT.

The reason why I am asking is twofold.

One, what are the factors that made you move (besides the obvious - population, deteriorating society) such as the resources and the local laws there.

Two, it is also because I am hiring preppers who have relocated from one area to another and who want to help other newbie preppers to move away from their current population-dense area.

To apply, just click here That Prepper Guy | Save Some Lives

For more information about myself and even the job, 
My ol' Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Spectacular.SocialMan
My phone number: (313) 587-0330

Other than that, just post away.


----------



## PrepConsultant

My fiance and I moved from Florida to Montana.. Things were just getting too crazy and wayy overcrowded for our liking..


----------



## TMCertified

We are in the process of moving from the city to a rural area with 5 acres outside of the city. Our hope is everyone will take each other out before they find us.  I think one day we would like to move out to the middle of no where but for now our 5 acres will have to do.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I somewhat blindly pray things hold together for another 4 to 5 years or so until we are in a position to have our own rural redoubt. Until then, we have a mutual aid system with friends and family who are already in the area of choice for us.


----------



## Chipper

Please stay in the cities. 
All of us that have owned land for years/decades/centuries through our families being passed down don't want you out here. You'll just to put more strain on our limited resources. Besides we've farmed and worked long enough to feed your a**es.
You think just because you move out in the country NOW, that you will be welcome. You will stick out like a sore thumb cause we have lived here for years. We know each other, kids, parents and grand parents, friends and life long neighbors. The new guy with his new 5 acres and 50 friends from the city trespassing on the neighbors land won't last long. You made your bed living high on the hog in the great big city stay put and prepare best you can.
I know you won't take my advice so make sure you take the Odrama sticker off your mini van before you head out.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I live in what I think is an ideal spot. Deep in the Appalachian mountains where the neighbors are a long way off but the
ones I do have raise and sell cattle, chickens, hogs <stinky) and just about every animal I have ever seen on a farm
within 25 miles of my place. And we all have nice gardens and do canning. They are preppers but they don't know it.
I would bet good money that most have at least years worth of food and extra fuel and ammo and most everything
most preppers would have. And there pretty good at trout fishing and hunting. They are used to losing the power
for a week in the winter when it is 0 outside and they are ready for it. They are honest and hardworking fun loving 
god fearing ******** my favorite kind of folks. If you somehow make it here from the city when TSHTF you can expect 
to find people that will be as hospitable as possible under the circumstances. I have repaired pick up trucks and been
paid in bacon and canned green beans. I have lots of stuff put back just for trading. Yea ,,ok it's 1 1/2 hours drive
to a walmart but to live here it's worth it.


----------



## SARGE7402

We didn't move to the country for the purpose of prepping. But two years ago, we moved onto a 15 acre farm with our own well and wood lots and neighbors about half a mile away. For everyone that will object to you moving out here, there are at least a dozen or so that will do everything to make you feel at home. In our case I worked here about 15 years ago and the folks I worked with back then are pillars of the community now. One piece of advice. Don't tell folks that back home we do things this away. Good way to get folks to buy you a bus ticket back there. However, take your time and make a real effort to fit in and soon you'll be the oldest new member in the community.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Chipper said:


> Please stay in the cities. All of us that have owned land for years/decades/centuries through our families being passed down don't want you out here...


Hang loose muchacho, I live in the middle of a big city and have absolutely no plans to move out when SHTF because i'd be bored in the country.
This is me in my hooded camo gear, I can just visualise me stalking the deserted streets and alleyways like some kind of sinister Doomsday Phantom..
_"Be the hunter, not the hunted"..._


----------



## alterego

On the dirt road just to the North of my house there is a 56 acre portion of a farm that is up for short sale, 40 acres of the farm is fenced in with 10 feet tall fence, as it was a deer farm a few years ago. There is a pond and a designated trout stream running through the farm. They now have cattle grazing in the fields that were once a deer pasture and wooded section. There is a two story farm house on a hill approx. 1500 sq feet with an old barn, a pole barn and a chicken coop. It is being offered by a realator for 191 thousand. some one offered 150, and it was denied. You could likely get it for 175,

This is the perfect little get away farm. If you had the means you could retreat here and never be seen again unless you want to the back of the property is wonderfull.

http://goo.gl/maps/69F4t


----------



## Verteidiger

I moved to the country to get out if the city, which is where I work, and the suburbs, which is where I used to live.

I moved because of the problems a city brings - overcrowding, increased crime, "bad parts of town" you have to drive through, urban sprawl, trash/litter/pollution, homeless population, traffic, gridlock in bad weather or emergencies, and proximity to neighborhoods that are declining.

I chose a location that was secure, private, secluded, near (actually, on) fresh water, with great neighbors who keep up their properties and who band together for fun and for helping each other. 

It is fifteen minutes to get milk and bread if you forget (30 minutes round trip) so it is not convenient; shopping is limited to Wal-Mart, Tractor Supply, and dollar stores, along with mom & pop grocery stores, and a couple of chain stores...no restaurants except fast food...but I love it. 

I go outside at night to walk my dog in my pajamas, where I can see the moon and stars, listen to owls hooting, and not worry about being accosted by some wannabe thug. I can ride my ATVs down the street and people wave and smile instead of calling the cops. 

When I see the news of problems in the cities caused by the economic downturn increasing the gap between haves and have nots, I am glad I live where I do. It storms hard here, and the power gets knocked out by trees falling on power lines a lot. I can catch fish for dinner, and it is safe to eat. At night I sleep in peace and quiet. People know who belongs here and who doesn't and challenge those who don't have a legit reason to remain. 

I still go to the city, but I can't wait to get back home - the commute is an hour each way, but when I slam the door on my truck, my work day ends. 

I moved because it was safer. I stayed because I like it better this way.


----------



## Smitty901

Yes 35 years ago moved everyone out of town.


----------



## dwight55

Mid November 1994, . . . left the 24 x 36, 2 bedroom on a 60 by 100 lot, . . . moved into a 14 x 70 trailer that had no running water, no toilet, . . . but was on 10.004 acres in N/Central Ohio. 

My south neighbor is 1/2 mile away, . . . east and north neighbors are all 1000 feet + away, . . . west neighbor is 1 1/2 miles away, on the other side of a river, in another county.

Moved out here to give my only son an opportunity to learn about and enjoy the outdoors, . . . which he shortly did. He went jogging down an old trail on the other side of a weed field (he was 15 then), . . . he jumped a big buck out of the cattails by a small pond, . . . one went west, the other went east, . . . both "running for their lives".

Don't know if all will end well, . . . but one way or another, . . . plan on spending my last days out in "boonie" country.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PrepConsultant

I was lucky growing up. I spent most of my time in the country of a small cow town in Florida and was able to spend the weekends and summers with my dad in Ft. Lauderdale.. I was lucky enough to have both the country and the beach. The last 20yrs has gone downhill fast for South Florida and even my dad moved tot he Plant City,Fl area which is out in the country.. Now that we have picked up and moved to Montana, it is really out in the country and we love it..


----------



## PrepConsultant

The picture on the right is the view out of our side window.. Our closest neighbor is our friends place a few miles away. Besides them it is 30 miles one way and about 47 miles the other way to any other neighbors..


----------



## Seneca

Moved out of town 23 years ago. Not to prep it was because there were too many people too close together making entirely too much noise...


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Chipper said:


> You think just because you move out in the country NOW, that you will be welcome. You will stick out like a sore thumb cause we have lived here for years. We know each other, kids, parents and grand parents, friends and life long neighbors. The new guy with his new 5 acres and 50 friends from the city trespassing on the neighbors land won't last long.


Chipper is so right..

It takes years and longer to fit in.. Even a country boy moving from state to state.. Your the outsider for a long time..


----------



## Montana Rancher

Tundra Dweller said:


> Chipper is so right..
> 
> It takes years and longer to fit in.. Even a country boy moving from state to state.. Your the outsider for a long time..


I guess it depends on your prejudices

I have a Cailifornia couple living next to me (300 yards away) and they are probably my favorite neighbors even though they have only been here 6 years. They raise sheep, pigs, turkeys, chickens and have a bigger garden than me!

On the contrary my "natives" never work their land, never spray weeds, don't irrigate even though they have water rights, and only call me to bitch about current events or when the irrigation ditch washes out.

I can't count the times I've seen "natives" throwing beer cans out their windows while the "Californians" clean them up.

Local does not in my opinion mean always right, I will welcome anyone willing to pull their own weight!


----------



## Renec

Chip..you hurt my feelings!  i'm a city slicker turned cowboy!!! lol
Not all of us were lucky enough to have been born in the country..some of us were even born in the Big City!!! But,that doesn't mean we aren't as thoughtful,helpful and skilled as anyone else!
NYC to CT to AZ (Phoenix) and then even that got too crowded...and watching what goes on around you in the cities? Sheesh! Gotta be crazy to stick around (no offense Lucky Jim..btw,you amuse me to no end!! keep up the good work!!!).I can Fish with the best,hunt well enough to feed myself and several others and smart enough not to judge a book by it's cover.Honestly? I'm hoping folks with judge by deeds and not where you were born/came from.


----------



## HVU

Born and raised in the middle of nowhere


----------



## prepgirl

Renec said:


> Chip..you hurt my feelings!  i'm a city slicker turned cowboy!!! lol
> Not all of us were lucky enough to have been born in the country..some of us were even born in the Big City!!! But,that doesn't mean we aren't as thoughtful,helpful and skilled as anyone else!
> NYC to CT to AZ (Phoenix) and then even that got too crowded...and watching what goes on around you in the cities? Sheesh! Gotta be crazy to stick around (no offense Lucky Jim..btw,you amuse me to no end!! keep up the good work!!!).I can Fish with the best,hunt well enough to feed myself and several others and smart enough not to judge a book by it's cover.Honestly? I'm hoping folks with judge by deeds and not where you were born/came from.


I agree. And you have no control where you were born and raised as a kid! And if that's the only life you've ever know, it's probably going to take something big to make you want to change that. I was born and raised in the country, and it would take something HUGE to make me move to the city. I'm no city person by any stretch of the imagination. It would probably take me quite a while to figure out how to survive.

Don't sweat it. You said what needed to be said in a respectful and graceful way. I applaud you, especially having done that in _this _forum! Hopefully those that need to get it did.


----------



## pastornator

Born on a Marine Corps base (have the birth defects to prove it -- Google camp lejune), moved back to the farm (Wisconsin dairy farm), move to a small town (<1000 pop), move to a rural setting in an unpopulated county -- grow our own food off grid -- move to a >1 million pop Kentucky metroplex, move back to a small village. Work mostly in big cities during that time no matter where I lived. Daily commutes of >40 miles typical.

Farm is best, rural living second, small village next, then small town and finally, the devil can have his damned cities with their noise, water, air, light, and political pollution.

Finally back to a place where life can exist sustainably off grid even if we remain on grid for as long as possible. I actually like the fact that I cannot simply pick up the phone and order in food... Makes one be prepared at all times. As an example, we just did a small shopping day at Aldi ($73.00) and that was after a month of living from our stored food and whatever was growing to harvest or gather. No big deal, even had both sons, their wives, and the three grandkids for the 4th weekend. They bought beer (one lives in KY and can't get some good stuff) but we were fine and ate real well!


----------



## freezedry11

I also live in the city. I think even living in the city we can still practice prepping. There are urban prepping guides that you can follow to properly prep wile living the city. In a post from Disaster Survival Prep teaches some urban survival guides that are really worth learning. Here is the link to that post Urban Survival Guide Master the Basic Skills for Surviving Disaster

I hope it can help.


----------



## big al

for now I am tied to the city (for work) but plan to move way further out in 12-18 months time


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Montana Rancher said:


> I guess it depends on your prejudices
> 
> I have a Cailifornia couple living next to me (300 yards away) and they are probably my favorite neighbors even though they have only been here 6 years. They raise sheep, pigs, turkeys, chickens and have a bigger garden than me!
> 
> On the contrary my "natives" never work their land, never spray weeds, don't irrigate even though they have water rights, and only call me to bitch about current events or when the irrigation ditch washes out.
> 
> I can't count the times I've seen "natives" throwing beer cans out their windows while the "Californians" clean them up.
> 
> Local does not in my opinion mean always right, I will welcome anyone willing to pull their own weight!


Your lucky.. out here all we get are people that throw crap out the window.. As you said never do anything with what they have. They complain about the smell of your pigs and the sounds of your chickens...


----------



## longrider

Chipper, I'm sorry that you would limit your friends and welcome neighbors to those who grew up in the area. As a previous post stated, we can't choose where we are born and raised. I like Montana Rancher's attitude. Judge by the actions, not the location you came from.

Tundra Dweller, I'm sorry your neighbors aren't as understanding. 

I will move into the country when I can afford to. I hope to make friends of my neighbors. I'm willing to help out in a time of need. I will be a good neighbor with a strong fence, so as not to infringe on my neighbor's land/gardens/water. I just want to live my life, the best I can. Be an asset to the community, not a drag on it. I hope my future neighbors don't have your attitudes. It just makes my befriending them a challenge, but I'll do it.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

They have a for sale sign up out front now.. Maybe they don't like the two extra donkeys that the farmer out back just bought.. They brae pretty early... I love it at 5am with my hot chocolate on the back deck...


----------



## Doc Holliday

I was born in a small town of less then 100 people but moved out to California when I was 6 back in 71 (the town still has under 800 people) now I live in Ventura Ca. it used to be a kind of small town but has grown into a place that I just cannot stand! the noise, crime, police that think they are judge dred (I am the law) I just cant stand it any more and I will move back to the country as soon as I possibly can... I want to move to Utah, Idaho, Montana area where a man can hunt and fish and plant a garden... unfortunately I am disabled but I do have good days where I can get out to do things, I wont let that stop me from living how I want to. I hope when I do move that I have neighbors who will accept me for who I am and not look at me as a guy that came from Calif. I am not a liberal hippy that wants to just sit around all day and smoke pot, hug a tree, save a whale and try to take away everyone else's rights because they scare me.

I am a transposed country boy from Maine that wants to get back to living a good life, to help out neighbors when they are in need and live off of the land God provided for me.


Doc


----------



## PalmettoTree

I grew up in small town USA. I visit occasionally and if anything it is worse. I cannot imagine bringing up my children there but a large urban area would have been equally bad. Having a proximity to a medium size city offers a good balance.

I am not a big fan of the pre-emergency bug out syndrome that seems to be effecting many. What if you live 70_a hundred years and nothing happens. What is gut-it-out, grinding fun now will be of no use to you after 65 or what ever age old age hits you.

It is easier to teach your children survival habits from the just outside medium urban area than to teach real world survival skills from the wild.


----------



## longrider

I'm not sure I agree with that. Learning to be self sufficient is a lot easier in the country, than in the 'burbs. You can learn about nature, which can only be an asset. Gardening, livestock care, learning about the lay of the land and how to find water? Just being able to run when a kid, without looking over your shoulder every minute is a bonus.

When my Dad was in his high 80's, he could have looked after chickens, and maybe a couple meat goats. It's not that much. Keep fit until you can anymore. I'd rather die happy on the farm at an earlier age, than stuck in the 'burbs at an elderly age.


----------



## roy

I live in the sticks . . . hate it. Don't come here.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I was born and bred in a city and have lived in them all my life. As a city-dweller the light pollution means i can't see the stars, so the first thing I'd do if I was ever lucky enough to have a "little kingdom" like this in the country would be to go out at night and look at the stars and enjoy the silence, just me and the universe face to face..
(The red barbed wire coils are to stop cheeky zombs coming up and peeping through the windows)


----------



## kevincali

Where I'm at, used to be rural. A lot of people relocated here from Orange County and Los Angeles. 

So now I'm in the city. It grew around me. 

But I'm fortunate in that I have a small piece of property. 1/3 acre. It's not a LOT but its more than my neighbors who paid $500,000 for their giant house on less then a 1/4 acre. 

I wish I could relocate to the country. But I'd have to bring my gramma, and moving an 8x year old 1500 miles wouldn't be easy for her. 

So I say country or city, make your situation work as best as you can. 

I have no water source, so I'm collecting rain water. No small game to hunt, so I'll be raising chickens. No trees to chop for firewood, so I'll stack wood, and prune my trees to use for wood. 

But if I COULD, I WOULD go a less populated area


----------



## Arizona Infidel

kevincali said:


> Where I'm at, used to be rural. A lot of people relocated here from Orange County and Los Angeles.
> 
> So now I'm in the city. It grew around me.
> 
> But I'm fortunate in that I have a small piece of property. 1/3 acre. It's not a LOT but its more than my neighbors who paid $500,000 for their giant house on less then a 1/4 acre.
> 
> I wish I could relocate to the country. But I'd have to bring my gramma, and moving an 8x year old 1500 miles wouldn't be easy for her.
> 
> So I say country or city, make your situation work as best as you can.
> 
> I have no water source, so I'm collecting rain water. No small game to hunt, so I'll be raising chickens. No trees to chop for firewood, so I'll stack wood, and prune my trees to use for wood.
> 
> But if I COULD, I WOULD go a less populated area


 Sounds like the IE area, riversideish?
I understand what chipper is talking about. Country folks have lived around each other for generations. My family sold the farm just a few years ago. My grandfather bought it around during WWII. :-( These farms stay in the family generation after generation. The family that they sold the farm to, is the neighbors that have been the neighbors since WWII. So, ya. You think you are moving to the country, OK. But, ya. Your gonna be the outsider. I don't live there anymore, but I went to high school with cousins and the kids of my dad's classmates. Small town and rural living. It is definitely different than city living. And your neighbors aren't necessarily gonna be your friends if the SHTF and your an outsider.


----------



## kevincali

Arizona Infidel said:


> Sounds like the IE area, riversideish?
> I understand what chipper is talking about. Country folks have lived around each other for generations. My family sold the farm just a few years ago. My grandfather bought it around during WWII. :-( These farms stay in the family generation after generation. The family that they sold the farm to, is the neighbors that have been the neighbors since WWII. So, ya. You think you are moving to the country, OK. But, ya. Your gonna be the outsider. I don't live there anymore, but I went to high school with cousins and the kids of my dad's classmates. Small town and rural living. It is definitely different than city living. And your neighbors aren't necessarily gonna be your friends if the SHTF and your an outsider.


Would you believe me if I said no? Would you believe me if I said yes?

Very good guess


----------



## Arizona Infidel

kevincali said:


> Would you believe me if I said no? Would you believe me if I said yes?
> 
> Very good guess


Lived in Berdoo. Lived in Big Bear. My wife was born and raised in Berdoo, but her family is from where we are now. I know a little about the area.


----------



## Downtown

I'm new to this forum, but not an idiot. After 20 years of serving my country with years of my life in Afghanistan, I know how to survive and not impose on other like minded good people (or anyone for that matter). I came to this forum thinking I was joining a community of like minded people interested in getting everyone prepared as a whole, so that as neighbors, we would be able to support each other, not take from each other. So when I read comments from people like Chipper, telling me I'm not welcome in the country, and to stay away, it makes me think that this community is a bunch of selfish people living in complete fear. If you are like that.. that's sad. If someone is on this site, they will not be imposing on you and taking away your ability to survive. We will be your neighbors standing by your side, helping you get your truck started, or fighting of intruders. So don't tell me to stay in the city where I belong... Welcome me with open arms, because I will do the same for you and I may be the one who saves your life one day... Just a thought.....


----------



## StarPD45

Moved to the boonies ~30 years ago. Not the boonies anymore.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Downtown said:


> I'm new to this forum, but not an idiot. After 20 years of serving my country with years of my life in Afghanistan, I know how to survive and not impose on other like minded good people (or anyone for that matter). I came to this forum thinking I was joining a community of like minded people interested in getting everyone prepared as a whole, so that as neighbors, we would be able to support each other, not take from each other. So when I read comments from people like Chipper, telling me I'm not welcome in the country, and to stay away, it makes me think that this community is a bunch of selfish people living in complete fear. If you are like that.. that's sad. If someone is on this site, they will not be imposing on you and taking away your ability to survive. We will be your neighbors standing by your side, helping you get your truck started, or fighting of intruders. So don't tell me to stay in the city where I belong... Welcome me with open arms, because I will do the same for you and I may be the one who saves your life one day... Just a thought.....


No worries! MOST people ehre are very welcoming and polite and are like minded. I'm sure there are a few people that might not welcome you with open arms but the majority will. I was raised in between the country and city (divorced parents) and like the country more.. Hell, we moved from the boonies in Florida to be even more remote here in Montana and have not had a problem with anyone out here.. Stick around and you will grow to like the forum.. Semper Fi!!


----------



## raizenboyz

i just don't think so...i live in a place just like that...and i believe with all of my heart that all us ******* folks won't put up with city dwellers...unless there is a need to have to endure em...and i can't think of many city skills that country folks need...a whole different culture out here in the sticks...and it is a generational thing passed down a long way to create a culture that is fit and able to withstand the hardships that come with living here...ie: lonliness (and you better know that that matters!) hard-ass backbreaking work just to get a meal on the table....oh, on so many levels...city folks won't be tolerated...they can't be...just no use nor time nor surplus nor patience...city folks are too seeped in the laws of man...unable to adapt...country folks won't nor can tolerate that...lessen you are a veteran (of the old school)...as most veterans actually can understand and adapt to the ways and whys of the separatists out here 

...but by the Grace of God...seriously, that is my opinion...better hope you are in that lineup...


----------



## raizenboyz

im one of those...and arizona has it right on...like it or not...thats pretty much the way it is...lol...be very very careful here...don't plan on coming into our backyard...as far as i am concerned...it is shoot first and ask questions later...and im a pretty good sampling of the '******* type gal' imagine how our men see things...lol


----------



## Schramm

I miss the country.. I was born and raised in the county in MN. I was so mad at my parents when they moved us to a city in CA, was happier when they moved us to a smaller town in UT...well now my husband has moved us to SLC... I am DYING!!! Once school is over I am going back down to a smaller town if not the country (though he is a city boy through and through might be a it hard) 

If/when you move to the country try to fit in, learn about the individual people. That was one of the biggest things I loved about country...the people. Live like they do...off the land..which is one of the reasons you want to move there.


----------



## Smitty901

Did once never moved back. And had I tried the rest of the house would have wished me luck and stayed put.
City is not the place for us.


----------



## big paul

I lived in a city for 43 years man and boy, in 1999 I married a country girl who couldn't stand the city so 6 months later we left the city and moved out into the country, I went back to the city about 3 years ago to visit a friend, I couldn't get out of there fast enough.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I took my time and read all the post of the subject. I believe most country folk use common sense to live their lives (something that is becoming rare for a lot of the US). I think almost all country people, least around here will judge people for who they are. Treat people right, with respect, treat people like you want to be treated, and you will be welcomed by almost all IMO.
I've lived in rural WV almost all my life, and I'll tell you being from the sticks don't make people saints. I know plenty welfare generation type who have never worked a day in their lives, nor did their parents, and nor will PROBABLY their kids.
I respect people who feel they need to earn their way through life, and not that the country owes them handouts. No matter where they are from.
The only other thing I would say is if you are moving from the city to the country, then live in the country, don't try to turn the country into the city you just left, if you do, you probably will find yourself unwelcome.


----------



## Seneca

Dredged up an old thread did ya. :lol:
Well since I posted back in 2013, I've been forced to relocate back into the city. It's a temporary situation, but a situation non the less. Next time I move out it will be one hell of a long ways out. Cities are like ant piles.


----------



## remcbride

Seneca said:


> Dredged up an old thread did ya. :lol:
> Well since I posted back in 2013, I've been forced to relocate back into the city. It's a temporary situation, but a situation non the less. Next time I move out it will be one hell of a long ways out. Cities are like ant piles.


SO does this mean you failed to prep for the situation:-D


----------



## thepeartree

alterego said:


> On the dirt road just to the North of my house there is a 56 acre portion of a farm that is up for short sale, 40 acres of the farm is fenced in with 10 feet tall fence, as it was a deer farm a few years ago. There is a pond and a designated trout stream running through the farm. They now have cattle grazing in the fields that were once a deer pasture and wooded section. There is a two story farm house on a hill approx. 1500 sq feet with an old barn, a pole barn and a chicken coop. It is being offered by a realator for 191 thousand. some one offered 150, and it was denied. You could likely get it for 175,
> 
> This is the perfect little get away farm. If you had the means you could retreat here and never be seen again unless you want to the back of the property is wonderfull.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/69F4t


Nice area, but how do you stand the weather? It gets a little too exciting up there for my taste. I'm about 300 miles se of you or so. Does sound like you've got good neighbors...


----------



## thepeartree

Lucky Jim said:


> I was born and bred in a city and have lived in them all my life. As a city-dweller the light pollution means i can't see the stars, so the first thing I'd do if I was ever lucky enough to have a "little kingdom" like this in the country would be to go out at night and look at the stars and enjoy the silence, just me and the universe face to face..
> (The red barbed wire coils are to stop cheeky zombs coming up and peeping through the windows)


Just a couple thoughts on your kingdom. Go for more land. I know you look at your pretty picture of a dream farm and smile, but you really want more room to grow feed for those animals. And you should include a couple of horses. Especially post-SHTF, horses will be very useful. Outside of that, an acre is plenty of space to grow food for one family, what with canning. You DID learn canning and putting stuff up in jars, right? And stockpiled the canning supplies? Anyway, the rest of the 8 acres or so will go for a woodlot. Heating with wood (right?) Takes a bunch of trees and the dang things don't grow overnight.


----------

